# Egg Share



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

When you enquire about egg share how soon after do you start? Does it take a long time to be matched?


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

From my first appointment to testing awas about 4 months. 

My clinic would not let me share unless I had a previous pregnancy but not all clinics are the same. 

I have a diary on IVF ..have a look it has all the dates in there. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Caz   I have emailed the cromwell and we are going to book in at doctors to get blood tests.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun mine was 2 months from first appointment to start of tx. Good luck


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Saila im 20 and have egg shared before I haven't been pregnant before as dh has male factor problems.  From my referal letter to actual treatment it took about 3-4 months as there is quite a demand for donour eggs.  I hope you are lucky with Iui.  We are due to start IVF/icsi again in october so heres hoping.
I hope you are lucky sweet heart  

What area are you in.

Care are quite good as regards to egg share xx


----------

